# Um...I would like to roleplay with someone?



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi!


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello


----------



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Hello


Hi! okay.


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello! =V=


----------



## Julesfuller (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi all


----------



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 19, 2022)

hi


----------



## Julesfuller (Apr 19, 2022)

Tango_The_Pirate said:


> hi


Do you have Discord


----------



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 20, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Julesfuller (Apr 20, 2022)

Tango_The_Pirate said:


> Yes


jules#1542


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Tango_The_Pirate said:


> Yes


I have discord too Universe#9288


----------



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 21, 2022)

mine is X43r


----------



## Julesfuller (Apr 23, 2022)

Tango_The_Pirate said:


> mine is X43r


What's the numbers after it


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tango_The_Pirate said:


> Hi!


i want it too dude


----------

